

Watership Down author Richard Adams: I just can’t do humans - Petiver
http://www.theguardian.com/books/2015/jan/04/richard-adams-watership-down-interview

======
wwweston
This is the most astounding part for me:

"It was meant to be just a story, and it remains that. A story, a jolly good
story I must admit, but it remains a story. It’s not meant to be a parable."

Because as much as it works as simply a jolly good story, I've come back to it
dozens of times to find takes on adult life (a typical full-time job sure
gives a new perspective on the warren of the snares), politics, religion,
friendship, and teamwork.

I also think it's fantastic that his writing career started so late in life:
52 years old. 30 isn't necessarily the deadline to put out something that can
impact the lives of millions. :)

------
nl
I read Watership Down when I was 14 or 15. It was assigned reading for school,
and I was pissed. What 14 yo wants to read about rabbits!

Then I read it. And then went and read every single Richard Adams book I could
get.

------
dublinclontarf
I grew up watching the animated movie, my son has now done the same.

